# Mon disque dur externe tourne en permanence !



## Cioranes (29 Avril 2009)

Salut,

J'ai un Mybook essential 250g en usb depuis deux-trois ans, qui ne m'a jamais laché. Il a une partition fat32 et une TimeMachine.
Tout allait pour le mieux puisque ce bon disque se met en veille tout seul lorsqu'il n'est pas utilisé. Ainsi je ne l'entendais qu'une fois toutes les heures pour la sauvegarde TM.
Mais depuis un ou deux jours, je constate qu'il tourne en permanence. Ca fait un vrooom absolument insupportable et constant. Cela dit, il continue à faire son office sans problème. 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il s'énerve ainsi, y aurait-il un programme qui le sollicite? Comment savoir ce qu'il en est de son activité?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir

Si le disque est très sollicité alors qu'aucune application n'est censée l'utiliser, il est fort probable que le service d'indexation (utilisé par Spotlight) soit en train de répertorier tout son contenu.

Si c'est le cas, il y a deux solutions :
- prendre son mal en patience et attendre que le service d'indexation ait terminé son travail,
- désactiver l'indexation du disque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

Pour désactiver l'indexation du disque DD1, sous Terminal taper la commande :
	
	



```
sudo mdutil -i off /Volumes/[COLOR="DarkRed"]DD1[/COLOR]
```
(Un mot de passe administrateur est requis).

Pour réactiver l'indexation du disque DD1, taper :
	
	



```
sudo mdutil -i on /Volumes/[COLOR="DarkRed"]DD1[/COLOR]
```

Pour connaître l'état de l'indexation du disque DD1, taper :
	
	



```
sudo mdutil -s /Volumes/[COLOR="DarkRed"]DD1[/COLOR]
```

Pour effacer les données d'indexation du disque DD1, taper :
	
	



```
sudo mdutil -E /Volumes/[COLOR="DarkRed"]DD1[/COLOR]
```


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

NB: lorsque l'indexation est désactivée sur un disque, les possibilités de recherche par Spotlight y sont extrêmement réduites. Donc si l'on souhaite continuer à rechercher des fichiers et des contenus en utilisant Spotlight, il est préférable de laisser l'indexation activée.


----------



## Cioranes (29 Avril 2009)

Merci !

Mais...
1. j'ai déjà retiré mon disque externe dans les préférences spotlight (pour ne pas qu'il aille s'y promener justement.) Est-ce que la démarche que tu proposes revient au même? 
2. Une telle indexation prendrait-elle vraiment si longtemps (je dois avoir à peine 100g d'infos sur ce disque) ?

Est-ce que ça pourrait être autre chose ?
... personne qui a déjà eu ce genre de problème? 

Merci encore (ce vroom me rend dingue, même coincé entre des livres et rangé dans un placard... pourtant ce bon dieu de DDE n'est pas censé avoir de ventilateur, d'après ce que je lis ici et là ?!)


----------

